# Cooking a sirloin roast...time table



## lunitunez

hows it going folks, is there a general rule of thumb on how to cook a roast, like a certain amount of minutes for every pound, i have a roast in the oven right now for 350 degrees and its 3 pounds, i want it just slightly pink. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## kris

I like to use an instant read thermometer. Best $10 i ever spent for the kitchen.


----------



## lunitunez

what temp do you suggest i take it out at to have it slightly pink


----------



## kitchenelf

130°F to 140°F would be rare and you want to let it rest for about 10-15 minutes.  While resting the temperature will raise some more due to continued cooking.  150°F would me medium.  If you want it slightly more done than rare I would take the roast out when it reached an internal temperature of 135°F.  You can always cook some more if necessary.


----------



## kris

As an aside, if you want to feed a bunch but want it done quicker than a roast, get your butcher to cut you a big, 3" thick top sirloin steak. I sear it in a pan with ghee (clarified) butter and broil it for around 10 to 15 minutes a side. Always turns out great and the sides are more medium for those that like it that way. Looks impressive when you bring it out on a board!


----------



## oldcoot

*BEEF ROASTING TIME TABLE*

Per your request, lunitunez.  From a Texas outfit - they oughta know!  for a nicer table, go to:

http://www.wbap.com/listingsEntry.asp?ID=5813&PT=diningwithdan

I foound it interesting that none of the tables indicated the degree of doneness.  I guess those Texans figure beef should be done to the degree they like best, and that's it.  I suspect these times will give you a medium rare to medium result..  

Sorry this is 'way too late for that roast you had in the oven.  Maybe next time?  

As JC would say, Bon appetit!



• Beef Roasting Time Table

Beef Roasting Time Table 
Beef Cut Weight Oven Temp. Approx. 
Cooking Time 
Standing Rib Roast 4 to 6 lbs. 325º F 26 to 30 min/lb. 
 6 to 8 lbs. 325º F 23 to 25 min/lb. 
 8 to 10 lbs. 325º F 19 to 21 min/lb. 
Ribeye Roast,
boneless 3 to 4 lbs. 350º F 23 to 30 min/lb. 
 4 to 6 lbs. 350º F 18 to 20 min/lb. 
 8 to 10 lbs. 350º F 13 to 15 min/lb. 
Round Tip Roast 2 1/2 to 4 lbs. 325º F 30 to 35 min/lb. 
 4 to 6 lbs. 325º F 25 to 30 min/lb. 
 8 to 10 lbs. 325º F 18 to 22 min/lb. 
Tenderloin Roast 2 to 3 lbs. 425º F 35 to 40 min 
total time 
 4 to 6 lbs. 425º F 45 to 60 min 
total time 
Top Loin 4 to 6 lbs. 325º F 17 to 21 min/lb. 
Strip Loin Roast 6 to 8 lbs. 325º F 14 to 17 min/lb. 
Top Sirloin Roast 2 to 4 lbs. 350º F 16 to 20 min/lb. 
Top Round Roast 2 1/2 to 4 lbs. 325º F 25 to 30 min/lb. 
 4 to 6 lbs. 325º F 20 to 25 min/lb. 
 6 to 10 lbs. 325º F 17 to 19 min/lb. 
Tri-Tip Roast 1 1/2 to 2 lbs. 425º F 30 to 40 min
total time 
Eye Round Roast 2 to 3 lbs. 325º F 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 hrs.
total time


----------

